# FREE Knitted Round Doily - Adaptation by Dragonflylace



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Here is a pattern for a lovely Danish Doily...it can be made into a shawl by continuing with the original pattern.

I adapted the original (in public domain) with color charts.

Original: http://www.yarnover.net/patterns/doilies/kunststrik/mommes.html

If you have questions OR if you want to share in more Lace Talk, please join the Lace Party here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-169519-1.html

Hope you enjoy!!

Dragonflylace


----------



## Clelita (Jun 3, 2011)

Great for a baby blanket, too! I'll put it in my list.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

This is just beautiful and I have printed the pattern. I have always admired the crochet ones but don't crochet. Thank you so much....


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Gorgeous - thank you!!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

glad you like it.

One little typo, on the chart/written instructions, Row 31 is actually row 30...sorry for the typo.

There is not a row 31...guess I was just in the habit of typing odd row numbers.


----------



## rita j (Mar 27, 2011)

Love this design! What kind of thread/yarn did you use? This will be on my "to do"..........have a project to finish & then on to this!!
Thanks


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

beautiful! I have knitting a couple of these patterns and they go fairly quick.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Makes a note to my self *MUST learn how to knit in the round*  Simply Stunning!


----------



## Sallyflymi (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you I have printed the pattern. Will start on it soon.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your beautiful pattern!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Here is the same piece done as a Wedding Hankie in 100% long-stable angora lace weight on #2 needles. I made this for my Niece.

I am sorry, but it is only a download because I have the picture somewhere where I cannot get it by itself.


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

thanks so much for this and all your lace knitting tutorials


----------



## jamieparker (Mar 18, 2011)

What do I do to join the party? Not sure what,where or when to click so that I know when you are playing.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

jamieparker said:


> What do I do to join the party? Not sure what,where or when to click so that I know when you are playing.


Hi jamieparker...each week I start a new thread on Monday on the General ChitChat...this week the thread is here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-169519-1.html

I am trying to work it so that it will appear on Monday morning in the Knitting Paradise little newsletter you can get each day by email.

If you ever cannot find it, just look at the previous week and I will put up the link at the end when it comes out on Monday Morning...I think this is how I am going to do it. Right now, we have two threads. The first one was here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-167847-1.html

We are going to cover all types of lace. Last week we started with Germany, then I gave the Mommes Lysedug pattern which is actually Danish.

I hope this helps and that you will tune in often and please give us your experiences, pictures, recipes, etc. This is a party after all.

Dragonflylace


----------



## mallardhen (Sep 24, 2011)

Thank you so much for the patterns so often I wanted to make a lace piece for my dinning room table but since I do not crochet I just figured it was not going to happen now it will my thanks to you for making it possible. One question could these patterns be made with #3 crochet cotton on a 4 or 5 needle??
Thanks Sally


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

mallardhen said:


> Thank you so much for the patterns so often I wanted to make a lace piece for my dinning room table but since I do not crochet I just figured it was not going to happen now it will my thanks to you for making it possible. One question could these patterns be made with #3 crochet cotton on a 4 or 5 needle??
> Thanks Sally


Yes, they can. The patterns for this type of work was originally with 100% cotton. They used different sizes. Cotton thread is numbered a little different than yarn. Size 3 is like fingering...then the larger the number, the small weight the yarn. This thread goes all the way to 40, 60, 80, and to 100 which is more like sewing thread.

I have used fingering weight and then laceweight...the patterns have their own personalities with different yarns/threads. It is the blocking at the end that shows off the patterns.

Hope to see yours when it is finished.

Dragonflylace


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Really like this. Thank you for the pics and the added help if needed. This is the first I had heard about a daily KP newsletter other than this. How do we get in on it?


----------



## mallardhen (Sep 24, 2011)

Have to get the garden in before I can start anything else, right now I have a sweater to finish and a Inkle band on my loom so it will be a while. I'm really excited to get started on it as doilies are something I have wanted to do for years. Thanks so much for all the help.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Kathleenangel said:


> Really like this. Thank you for the pics and the added help if needed. This is the first I had heard about a daily KP newsletter other than this. How do we get in on it?


Hi Kathleenangel.

Go to this link from the list at the top of the KP front page:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/newsletter.jsp

put in your first name and email and you will receive it every day.

It is under "Knitting Newsletter" under the general heading Knitting Paradise - Knitting and Crochet Forum.

Hope this helps...you will love getting it, I go through it EVERY morning.

Dragonflylace


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. I absolutely love it.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Nice, thank you.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Duh to me. This is the kp newsletter which I have been getting for over a year now. Thought it was just an extension of this one. Senior moment I guess.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Kathleenangel said:


> Duh to me. This is the kp newsletter which I have been getting for over a year now. Thought it was just an extension of this one. Senior moment I guess.


Also muddyann and cabbage home,

Thanks to all of your for the kind comments. If you like lace, we have a weekly thread on General ChitChat called Lace Party with Dragonflylace.

The current thread is here:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-176389-1.html

We have been having a new thread since May6th...just put Lace Party in the search area.

There are more patterns, history, chitchat, pictures, etc. here where we meet. There is a new KAL at the end of June/first of July

Hope to see you there.

Dragonflylace


----------

